# Idiots at Wal-Mart Do It Again



## Tiger (Nov 28, 2008)

TheStar.com | World | Wal-Mart worker trampled to death

I hope it was worth all the savings.


----------



## klutvott (Nov 28, 2008)

Shoppers.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 28, 2008)

im pretty sure that id feel a lifeless corpse under my foot if i was running....holy fucking shit i hate my country and everyone in it more and more every waking hour


----------



## errnestoo (Nov 28, 2008)

woohooooooo god of consumerism!!!!

this shit is getting ridiculous.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 28, 2008)

A pregnant woman also had a miscarriage. I'm assuming since it was mentioned it's because she was bumped or trampled or something.

Bloomberg.com: Worldwide


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow. Today never ceases to amaze me. This is why I'm glad I'm at work. I buy presents online in October for Christmas. Savings are not worth the crowds.


----------



## errnestoo (Nov 28, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> A pregnant woman also had a miscarriage. I'm assuming since it was mentioned it's because she was bumped or trampled or something.
> 
> Bloomberg.com: Worldwide



She got bumped, but it turns out reports of her having a miscarriage were unfounded. Still fucking terrible though.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Nov 28, 2008)

This kind of thing is so ridiculous, I cant understand how people get so caught up in catching a deal that they lose all humanity and trample someone to death. I mean seriously that must have taken a ton of people to do and you know there are people out there who witnessed it happening and just kept on going, all so they could get that nice new flatscreen TV. what the hell?!


----------



## kristallin (Nov 28, 2008)

It's easy to blame the companies for this, and people will point the finger in that direction, but the fact of the matter is that it wasn't Wal-Mart that trampled the poor guy, it was those customers. I say Wal-Mart has the credit card receipts from those early transactions and the security camera footage - charge 'em all with 2nd degree murder.


----------



## CatPancakes (Nov 28, 2008)

THEY BROKE OPEN THE FUCKING DOORS?!?
what the fuck.
what makes them think they can break down the fucking doors and go shopping early?


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 28, 2008)

Deaths Madrigal said:


> ... and you know there are people out there who witnessed it happening and just kept on going, all so they could get that nice new flatscreen TV. what the hell?!



True, but have you ever heard of The Bystander Effect or Bystander Apathy (the more recent term, apparently). 

It's a phenomenon studied in Social Psychology by which people will not help if they are in the presence of other people. The more people, the less likely anyone is to help. 

I suppose people in this situation assume that "someone else will help." 

The textbook case is the murder of Kitty Genovese, in which her neighbors heard her cry for help as she was raped (twice, I think) and then murdered. No one helped her. 

So this is horrific, but, most sadly, not too surprising.

Here's the Wikipedia article: Bystander effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you'd like a more credible source, _Psychology 8th Edition_ by David G. Meyers, an introductory text used for general psych courses is an option. I used the 5th edition for my first psych class-- A.P. taken in high school-- and it was spectacular (then those cheap... individuals at my school updated the next year to 8th Edition!).

In addition to more specific Social Psych books focusing mainly on this phenomenon, you might want to check out Phillip Zimbardo's _The Lucifer Effect_, a study of the overlooked causes of evil in humanity (various situational factors).


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 28, 2008)

My gf wanted to go to walmart today. we drove by and there was a line that went to the other side of the parking lot to get into the store  I tryed to tell her it wasnt a good idea to go. but she wanted to go after she got off work today at 6:30m. then she saw the line and siad "Fuck that"


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, lets get up before dawn, wait in line with annoying people, forget about breakfast and kill people to save $4 on a DVD we dont even really need when buying DVDs is pointless anyways with Blu Ray taking over. Oh and lets buy a 1G laptop only because its on sale when we have no use for it. Fucking Idiots!


----------



## kristallin (Nov 28, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> THEY BROKE OPEN THE FUCKING DOORS?!?
> what the fuck.
> what makes them think they can break down the fucking doors and go shopping early?



Dude, a few years ago they broke open the doors at a Walmart near me - and broke open the loading dock doors BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T WANT TO WAIT ANOTHER 15 MINUTES BEFORE THE STORE OPENED!!!!!! 
At the store I used to work we'd have to let the staff in through a side door and post an armed security guard at that door because people would try to get in.

Worst thing is most of those "great deals" were cheaper on the Wednesday pre-sale, and will be returned before Christmas even arrives.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2008)

That is simply sick. How is this happening in a "developed" country? Are these people so rabid that they are willing to tear the doors off and trample a man to death? Is this really glorious capitalism in action? Fantastic...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 28, 2008)

but no!!!! we had to get tiny tim the hannah montana super awesome guitar rockin stage set!

forget about humanity and common sense people! think of the deals!


----------



## Uncle Remus (Nov 28, 2008)

I hope the people who did that feel thoroughly ashamed about the way they acted and the consequences of it.. not only the guy that died, I bet he had a family too. Tragic


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 28, 2008)

shouldnt they get arrested for battery and murder?


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 28, 2008)

I hope all those $20 DVD players break. And I hope that all those people get their asses sued. Hard.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 28, 2008)

I remember on christmas eve morning I was working and there was a line of about 30 people at the front door (I work in small bakery/deli/italien imports store). There was this guy who literally broke in the back door and had I not been there at the moment he probably would've just stolen the rolls. he asked if he could buy some rolls for extra money.

I just replied yeah when we open the fucking store.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Nov 28, 2008)

What a bunch of pathetic fucking losers. People will do anything to save a buck.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 28, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Are these people so rabid that they are willing to tear the doors off and trample a man to death?



Zero reporting for duty at the Department of Redundancy Department. 

Yea dude thats EXACTLY the case!


----------



## Xaios (Nov 28, 2008)

They'll be making an episode about this on CSI soon enough, I reckon.

Also, it was in the news that a couple people got shot... and killed... at a freaking TOYS'R'US.

How fucking sick is THAT?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Zero reporting for duty at the Department of Redundancy Department.
> 
> Yea dude thats EXACTLY the case!



It's why my nickname is Zero.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Nov 28, 2008)

If I was working there I would have waited for someone to come through my aisle and smashed their shit into a million pieces while lighting their money on fire.

However, don't blame us all because their are people here that are bat-shit crazy in a bad way.


----------



## BigFlannel (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, it's horrible stuff...but how do a select few idiots solidify the claim that America has done it again?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2008)

BigFlannel said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's horrible stuff...but how do a select few idiots solidify the claim that America has done it again?



_*Two hundred*_ people trampled him to death and injured four other people. They also tore off the fucking doors. And according to the reports of others this isn't the first time something like this has happened. 

If this isn't capitalism in it's worst, most twisted form then I don't know what is.  Turning people into mindless sheep. Rodents...


----------



## BigFlannel (Nov 28, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> _*Two hundred*_ people trampled him to death and injured four other people. They also tore off the fucking doors. And according to the reports of others this isn't the first time something like this has happened.
> 
> If this isn't capitalism in it's worst, most twisted form then I don't know what is.


 
I'm not trying to sound confrontational, but it's 200 people out of 300 million. If people can't act in a respectable manner, it's their fault, not capitalism's. Would we rather have people crushed on a daily basis rushing towards the socialist soup stands?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2008)

BigFlannel said:


> I'm not trying to sound confrontational, but it's 200 people out of 300 million. If people can't act in a respectable manner, it's their fault, not capitalism's. Would we rather have people crushed on a daily basis rushing towards the socialist soup stands?





Go, get a book on socialism. Read about socialist theory (and that doesn't necessarily mean Marx), and then check back with me. Seriously dude... That's awful.


----------



## BigFlannel (Nov 28, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Go, get a book on socialism. Read about socialist theory (and that doesn't necessarily mean Marx), and then check back with me. Seriously dude... That's awful.


 
I said it was awful dude. I'm not making light of it. Contrary to your belief I know quite a bit on political philosophy. I also know that where socialism looks great on paper, It fails to deliver in the real world. I personally am proud to live in America and have the freedoms that capitalism and John Locke's natural rights theory guarantee us. I'm not trying to belittle your opinion's, you're entitled to them. I'm just marginally offended by your reflection upon the majority of people based on the actions of a small group.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2008)

BigFlannel said:


> I said it was awful dude. I'm not making light of it. Contrary to your belief I know quite a bit on political philosophy. I also know that where socialism looks great on paper, It fails to deliver in the real world. I personally am proud to live in America and have the freedoms that capitalism and John Locke's natural rights theory guarantee us. I'm not trying to belittle your opinion's, you're entitled to them. I'm just marginally offended by your reflection upon the majority of people based on the actions of a small group.



You obviously don't because a lot of European countries (and Scandinavian countries in particular) are quite socialist in many respects and they seem to be doing fine.  (except for Iceland... )

You have to question what force is causing 200 people to break into a premises and kill a man and injure several others for the sake of buying gifts for a "festival" that inherently revolves around spending vast quantities of money.


----------



## BigFlannel (Nov 28, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> You obviously don't because a lot of European countries (and Scandinavian countries in particular) are quite socialist in many respects and they seem to be doing fine.  (except for Iceland... )
> 
> You have to question what force is causing 200 people to break into a premises and kill a man and injure several others for the sake of buying gifts for a "festival" that inherently revolves around spending vast quantities of money.


 
Okay, I understand that several European countries "seem" to be doing fine in their state of socialism. But try talking to them about healthcare. I don't want to plan my illnesses 6 months in advance, it defeats the purpose of healthcare. Things run far more smoothly if government plays a small role in people's personal lives as opposed to a large part. You, being from Dublin will hopefully understand this--> Take the IRA for example, Government started controling aspects of people's lives so the people rose up and killed MANY people because of it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2008)

BigFlannel said:


> Okay, I understand that several European countries "seem" to be doing fine in their state of socialism. But try talking to them about healthcare. I don't want to plan my illnesses 6 months in advance, it defeats the purpose of healthcare. Things run far more smoothly if government plays a small role in people's personal lives as opposed to a large part. You, being from Dublin will hopefully understand this--> Take the IRA for example, Government started controling aspects of people's lives so the people rose up and killed MANY people because of it.



OK, I hope you understand the concept of Universal Healthcare. It means that if someone gets unwell they have the same amount of cover as anyone else regardless of income or social standing, which usually means (in a good system like France... or.. well anywhere outside of Ireland) that you've got a _very_ good level of care. People who have the money available can get health insurance and get access to private healthcare if they feel like it. Everybody wins.

Things do not run smoothly when the government simply throws the underprivileged or non-wealthy people out into the cold to fend for themselves. How the hell are they supposed to pay for hospital expenses if they are ill and cannot work? Or if they were just squeaking by in the first place?

Dude. Seriously. This is way too far. You even bring a terrorist organisation into this? There was no "controling" involved by the government. You clearly have no idea what you are talking about and are just further damaging your credibility, in my eyes at least.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

1. America is NOT a pure, free-market laissez fair economy. It's a mixed economy, like most places, with elements that are both, to use the terms, 'socialist' and 'capitalist.' (Although, as we see, the trend for the last 20-30 years has been an over-emphasis on the 'capitalist' side of the equation, hence all of our problems lately. ) You need both elements, American has both.

2. How the hell is this tragedy about economic theory, or nationalistic politics? It has nothing to do with either! It is a failure of the human race, and of those 200 or so people in particular. I don't see anything in the Constitution, the Declaration of Independence, the Bill of Rights, the works of Marx, Locke, Hobbes, Smith, Keynes, Galbraith, or Friedman, that calls for this kind of idiocy! For fuck's sake.


----------



## BigFlannel (Nov 28, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> OK, I hope you understand the concept of Universal Healthcare. It means that if someone gets unwell they have the same amount of cover as anyone else regardless of income or social standing, which usually means (in a good system like France... or.. well anywhere outside of Ireland) that you've got a _very_ good level of care. People who have the money available can get health insurance and get access to private hospitals if they feel like it. Everybody wins.
> 
> Dude. Seriously. This is way too far. You even bring a terrorist organisation into this? There was no "controling" involved by the government. You clearly have no idea what you are talking about and are just further damaging your credibility, in my eyes at least.


 
It's an example of extremity. In a perfect world universal Healthcare would ensure everyone gets a good level of healthcare, in that aspect you are correct. However, you fail to realize that it does not work that way. Why would someone go through 8+ years of schooling to get paid the same as a military doctor? the answer is that they don't, they open private practices and charge alot more, therefore they primarily ensure that only the wealthy get the best care. I'm sorry if I offended anybody, and i appologize for getting marginally off topic. Take care zerosignal, albeit the differences, it has been a pleasure.



The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. America is NOT a pure, free-market laissez fair economy. It's a mixed economy, like most places, with elements that are both, to use the terms, 'socialist' and 'capitalist.' (Although, as we see, the trend for the last 20-30 years has been an over-emphasis on the 'capitalist' side of the equation, hence all of our problems lately. ) You need both elements, American has both.
> 
> 2. How the hell is this tragedy about economic theory, or nationalistic politics? It has nothing to do with either! It is a failure of the human race, and of those 200 or so people in particular. I don't see anything in the Constitution, the Declaration of Independence, the Bill of Rights, the works of Marx, Locke, Hobbes, Smith, Keynes, Galbraith, or Friedman, that calls for this kind of idiocy! For fuck's sake.


 
I'm sorry wolf, I was just offended by the Blame America crowd. We all have our opinions and I respect that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 28, 2008)

BigFlannel said:


> It's an example of extremity. In a perfect world universal Healthcare would ensure everyone gets a good level of healthcare, in that aspect you are correct. However, you fail to realize that it does not work that way. Why would someone go through 8+ years of schooling to get paid the same as a military doctor? the answer is that they don't, they open private practices and charge alot more, therefore they primarily ensure that only the wealthy get the best care. I'm sorry if I offended anybody, and i appologize for getting marginally off topic. Take care zerosignal, albeit the differences, it has been a pleasure.



Likewise. 

Perhaps we could continue this another time.

Apologies TDW for bringing the thread offtopic.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

I changed the thread title too, since last time I checked, Americans don't have a monopoly on idiocy.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, that was a civil argument...I'm impressed. Also  with Wolfy.

This is quite sad indeed, it's nothing new and it's not surprising since this has been happening every year for as long as I can remember, and it's one of the reasons why I hate holidays. Trampling over people so you can buy your spoiled brat of a kid a PS3 is one of the most idiotic things I can think of.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 28, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. America is NOT a pure, free-market laissez fair economy. It's a mixed economy, like most places, with elements that are both, to use the terms, 'socialist' and 'capitalist.' (Although, as we see, the trend for the last 20-30 years has been an over-emphasis on the 'capitalist' side of the equation, hence all of our problems lately. ) You need both elements, American has both.
> 
> 2. How the hell is this tragedy about economic theory, or nationalistic politics? It has nothing to do with either! It is a failure of the human race, and of those 200 or so people in particular. I don't see anything in the Constitution, the Declaration of Independence, the Bill of Rights, the works of Marx, Locke, Hobbes, Smith, Keynes, Galbraith, or Friedman, that calls for this kind of idiocy! For fuck's sake.



 wins again. 

This is an absolute failure of mob mentality. All these people were up way too early and got way too worked up about bargains and Christmas and what not and they all overreacted and now I would bet lots of them are going to have a totally shitty Christmas after getting charged with a crime.


----------



## BigFlannel (Nov 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Wow, that was a civil argument...I'm impressed. Also  with Wolfy.
> 
> This is quite sad indeed, it's nothing new and it's not surprising since this has been happening every year for as long as I can remember, and it's one of the reasons why I hate holidays. Trampling over people so you can buy your spoiled brat of a kid a PS3 is one of the most idiotic things I can think of.


 
Yeah dude, and what about those parents that kill one another for that same ps3? try explaining that to a nine year old


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2008)

If they're that hell bent on getting their kid that "perfect" gift, something he or she really wants. Order it off the fucking internet a month or two before the rush.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 29, 2008)

Some quotes from the original article...



> A *metal* portion of the door was crumpled like an accordion.


 



> Among the bargains offered by Wal-Mart for Friday were Samsung 50-inch high definition Plasma TVs for less than $800.


That's very appropriate for a news article about someone's death, wouldn't you say so? 



> Witnesses told the Daily News that before the store was closed, eager shoppers streamed past emergency crews as they worked furiously to save the worker's life.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA...      

Yes, I'm going to hell, I know, but this was truly entertaining for me.

More on topic though, no such rush occurred in my area. We had a decidedly red Friday around here. Stores were a bit busy, but I managed to get to a store, to my grandparents, back to the same store and home in no more time than it would have taken me had there been no traffic at all.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't really know how you find this funny dude.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 29, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't really know how you find this funny dude.



Simple. Death holds no moroseness for me. And that's not a joke.

Besides the 3rd quote, even though it really did happen, sounds so much like a movie scene it's ridiculous.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Danny - dude, you're a *fucking retard*. And that's being insulting to retards.

Go ahead. Get pissed, give me a smart-ass comeback. I want a reason to ban you, you fucking douchebag.


----------



## MFB (Nov 29, 2008)

Its weird cause while yes all the known Wal-Marts around here were packed, the one unknown one I went to people were scrambling but still polite about it.

One of my coworkers actually had her carriage moved by someone because apparently she was "taking too long to look at the product in the flyer" to make sure it was the right one. Along with that some 6 year old bumped into her and then gave her the stink eye


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 29, 2008)

MFB said:


> some 6 year old bumped into her and then gave her the stink eye





no one got hurt just some crazy little 6 year old  the rest of this story is just tragic the deaths are.


----------



## Harry (Nov 29, 2008)

Exactly why I would want to avoid stores on the madness sales rush.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 29, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> That is simply sick. How is this happening in a "developed" country? Are these people so rabid that they are willing to tear the doors off and trample a man to death? Is this really glorious capitalism in action? Fantastic...


 
 Horrible.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I changed the thread title too, since last time I checked, Americans don't have a monopoly on idiocy.



Well now it sounds like it's Wal-marts fault or that its happened before.

So the next step is Long Islanders, but they haven't been known to mob either. I guess American Shoppers is next in line? If you're going to change it at least have it make sense.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 29, 2008)

i have been waking up at 3am for the last 10 years to go shopping on the day after thanksgiving. 

sorry


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Nov 29, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Danny - dude, you're a *fucking retard*. And that's being insulting to retards.
> 
> Go ahead. Get pissed, give me a smart-ass comeback. I want a reason to ban you, you fucking douchebag.



I'm not really pissed.  People call me retarded in real life, I've just grown a thick skin.

If it makes you feel any better, if I had been there I would have brought the line to a dead stop if I saw the guy getting trampled.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 29, 2008)

jymellis said:


> i have been waking up at 3am for the last 10 years to go shopping on the day after thanksgiving.
> 
> sorry



Why?


----------



## jymellis (Nov 29, 2008)

why do i wake up at 3 to go shopping or why am i sorry?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 29, 2008)

jymellis said:


> why do i wake up at 3 to go shopping or why am i sorry?



Both, I guess.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 29, 2008)

i wake up at 3am to get most of my kids shopping for christmas done. put it this way. yesterday morning the first place we went was toys r us. we bought toys, no video games or video game systems (mainly legos, boardgames, action figures, etc.) my total before day after thanksgiving sales was 749 and some change. after the sales where deducted my total was under 450. thats almost half off what i would have payed. to me that is worth waking up and standing in line for. i have waited in line for concert tickets, i have waited in line to get into concerts, i have waited in line to see a movie. i dont mind waiting in line to buy my kids toys. not to mention i got a sansa 8gig fuse mp3/video player for under 55 bucks (orig 129). there are alot of sales worth going out for. if you guys knew 7 string guitfiddles where goingto be half off at your local shop im pretty sure we would all be linin up smilin. and the reason that i am sorry is because it seems like you guys dont like the susper shoppers lol. i just try to use moshpit mentality. if your in the pit and someone falls ya help them up. same in the shuffle for the sales. i never heard anything about dumb ass music lovers for crushing people at concerts?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 29, 2008)

jymellis said:


> i wake up at 3am to get most of my kids shopping for christmas done. put it this way. yesterday morning the first place we went was toys r us. we bought toys, no video games or video game systems (mainly legos, boardgames, action figures, etc.) my total before day after thanksgiving sales was 749 and some change. after the sales where deducted my total was under 450. thats almost half off what i would have payed. to me that is worth waking up and standing in line for. i have waited in line for concert tickets, i have waited in line to get into concerts, i have waited in line to see a movie. i dont mind waiting in line to buy my kids toys. not to mention i got a sansa 8gig fuse mp3/video player for under 55 bucks (orig 129). there are alot of sales worth going out for. if you guys knew 7 string guitfiddles where goingto be half off at your local shop im pretty sure we would all be linin up smilin. and the reason that i am sorry is because it seems like you guys dont like the susper shoppers lol. i just try to use moshpit mentality. if your in the pit and someone falls ya help them up. same in the shuffle for the sales. i never heard anything about dumb ass music lovers for crushing people at concerts?



OK, fair enough. 

And if you type anything into Google you'll find plenty of fans killed at concerts.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 29, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> OK, fair enough.
> 
> And if you type anything into Google you'll find plenty of fans killed at concerts.



yes but the point was nobody blames the fans. its always securities fault.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 29, 2008)

jymellis said:


> yes but the point was nobody blames the fans. its always securities fault.



Personally I blame humanity for this but I see where you're coming from.


----------



## garthfluff (Nov 29, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Some quotes from the original article...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Still funny if that had been your brother, uncle, finance, sister, wife? I don't think so. There's some people grieving the loss of a loved one right now, who died so some people could save a bit of cash. Try and have a bit of respect.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Nov 29, 2008)

It is a bit funny. Still tragic, but tragedies can be funny too. Like the people in the Middle East that try to salvage landmines for scrap metal to sell to feed their families? The one's that bash _active landmines_ with sledgehammers? That's fucking hilarious, yet tragic.

Dark Wolf, lighten up. Seriously. People die every day, last time I checked. If you can't find humor in tragedy then you've gotta have a ridiculously depressing life. People cope with things in a variety of ways, sometimes including humor or mockery. Is he grieving? No, but he still has a right to his reaction. You might be a mod, but nothing he said was damaging to the forum in any way, nor was he doing anything _wrong_ except disagreeing with you. And flaring up on someone who was expressing his view on a topic is kind of antagonistic.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 29, 2008)

HammerAndSickle said:


> It is a bit funny. Still tragic, but tragedies can be funny too. Like the people in the Middle East that try to salvage landmines for scrap metal to sell to feed their families? The one's that bash _active landmines_ with sledgehammers? That's fucking hilarious, yet tragic.
> 
> Dark Wolf, lighten up. Seriously. People die every day, last time I checked. If you can't find humor in tragedy then you've gotta have a ridiculously depressing life. People cope with things in a variety of ways, sometimes including humor or mockery. Is he grieving? No, but he still has a right to his reaction. You might be a mod, but nothing he said was damaging to the forum in any way, nor was he doing anything _wrong_ except disagreeing with you. And flaring up on someone who was expressing his view on a topic is kind of antagonistic.



Its not the sort of the environment I would expect or like to see on ss.org.

On 4chan perhaps, but lets stop and think about the existence of the hardcore 4channers. Sad.

If this forum is now a place where a man getting trampled so a bunch of gluttonous shoppers with more concern for money than someones life is a source of amusement for the people here, then I quite frankly don't want to be part of this forum.

At the end of the day the mods decide what goes on in the forum, what is and is not acceptable. If you have a problem with it then perhaps you should go off to 4chan and post funny threads about innocent people dying.

I'm totally with Bob. Disgusting thing to say.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 29, 2008)

I am also with Dark Wolf. It's exactly those type of people, who simply do not give a fuck about others, who could care less if a man, whom was simply doing his job, got trampled to death because shoppers wanted to get thier gifts a whole 5 minutes faster, that simply disregard what's around them because they could only care about themselves. Honestly by no means am I against customers. However I know what it's like to deal with assholes. I meet people nearly everyday at work who seem to think the working class is about as valuable to them as a mule. Whom couldn't give a flying fuck if 30 people behind them in line has to wait because they want 20 dozen rolls bagged individually in half dozen bags. Anyone whom has worked at stores understand what I'm talking about. It's amazing how little so many people care about the ones around them. The last thing I want to see when I'm out of the hell hole I call work is some dickhead glorifying the very thing I hate most.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 29, 2008)

HammerAndSickle said:


> It is a bit funny. Still tragic, but tragedies can be funny too. Like the people in the Middle East that try to salvage landmines for scrap metal to sell to feed their families? The one's that bash _active landmines_ with sledgehammers? That's fucking hilarious, yet tragic.
> 
> Dark Wolf, lighten up. Seriously. People die every day, last time I checked. If you can't find humor in tragedy then you've gotta have a ridiculously depressing life. People cope with things in a variety of ways, sometimes including humor or mockery. Is he grieving? No, but he still has a right to his reaction. You might be a mod, but nothing he said was damaging to the forum in any way, nor was he doing anything _wrong_ except disagreeing with you. And flaring up on someone who was expressing his view on a topic is kind of antagonistic.


My life is not depressing at all, asshole. In fact, I love my life.

One more thing from you, you can get the ban too. This is hardly the type of place where this 4chan/ebaum, shit is tolerated. Besides, the moderators' decisions aren't public debates. 

Thanks!


----------



## kristallin (Nov 29, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> I am also with Dark Wolf. It's exactly those type of people, who simply do not give a fuck about others, who could care less if a man, whom was simply doing his job, got trampled to death because shoppers wanted to get thier gifts a whole 5 minutes faster, that simply disregard what's around them because they could only care about themselves. Honestly by no means am I against customers. However I know what it's like to deal with assholes. I meet people nearly everyday at work who seem to think the working class is about as valuable to them as a mule. Whom couldn't give a flying fuck if 30 people behind them in line has to wait because they want 20 dozen rolls bagged individually in half dozen bags. Anyone whom has worked at stores understand what I'm talking about. It's amazing how little so many people care about the ones around them. The last thing I want to see when I'm out of the hell hole I call work is some dickhead glorifying the very thing I hate most.



 Working in retail WILL break your spirit and destroy any faith you have in mankind. People think that you wearing a name tag at your job gives them a free pass to treat you like shit.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 29, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Working in retail WILL break your spirit and destroy any faith you have in mankind. People think that you wearing a name tag at your job gives them a free pass to treat you like shit.


 
luckily I don't wear a name tag and my boss doesn't get too angr when I occasionially go crazy and look like this guy.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 29, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Working in retail WILL break your spirit and destroy any faith you have in mankind. People think that you wearing a name tag at your job gives them a free pass to treat you like shit.



Funny, cos here in Ireland workers wearing a name-tag seems treat everyone else like shit.


----------



## kristallin (Nov 29, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Funny, cos here in Ireland workers wearing a name-tag seems treat everyone else like shit.



It's payback for being treated like shit. You're rude? Sorry you're over the return period, NEXT!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 29, 2008)

kristallin said:


> It's payback for being treated like shit. You're rude? Sorry you're over the return period, NEXT!!!



Dude, watch an Irish film called Intermission and you'll understand.  There's this one scene that shows EXACTLY what I'm talking about.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 30, 2008)

Capitalism: is there anything we can't blame on it?

Jeff


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 30, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Capitalism: is there anything we can't blame on it?
> 
> Jeff



Venereal disease.



Stitch said:


> Its not the sort of the environment I would expect or like to see on ss.org.
> 
> On 4chan perhaps, but lets stop and think about the existence of the hardcore 4channers. Sad.
> 
> ...



Well said, Stitch, I agree completely, and with Bulletbassman as well. 

I think that the lack of that kind of heartlessness/stupidity is why this site is so much better.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 30, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Venereal disease.



Okay... but 'capitalism' and 'taking God out of the public schools' probably form an unstoppable universal scapegoat, then.

Jeff


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 30, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Okay... but 'capitalism' and 'taking God out of the public schools' probably form an unstoppable universal scapegoat, then.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

i hate this "its p.c. to give a shit about everything" attitude. If a guy thinks this is a bit funny, so fucking what guys. I personally think its stupid to waste time morning or conveying whatever the "correct" emotion is hip at the time on a story about a bunch of idiots that are going to get away with it.

and bob, i like ya dude, but your throwing around that mod status just WAY to fucking much these days, i see that regularly now. at a whim you decide a guy not really doing anything wrong IS doing something wrong because hes not a robot that agrees with you??? Fucking weak, but i guess i'm going to get banned now because i mentioned it right? If you want to push forum regulars away, thats the way to do it.


and tiger, about the whole "america does it again" stuff, your actually trying to argue that?? i saw that a father and his 13 year old daughter(americans) were killed in the india terror attacks, yet i havnt seen a "pacakastanies murder children again" or "middle eastern's murder children again". Perhapse "materialistic pigs strike again" instead of making stupid blanket statements about america


----------



## JBroll (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds to me like you're either a capitalist pig or an atheist trying to take God out of the public schools.

Jeff


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Sounds to me like you're either a capitalist pig or an atheist trying to take God out of the public schools.
> 
> Jeff



with V.D. aswell


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i hate this "its p.c. to give a shit about everything" attitude. If a guy thinks this is a bit funny, so fucking what guys. I personally think its stupid to waste time morning or conveying whatever the "correct" emotion is hip at the time on a story about a bunch of idiots that are going to get away with it.
> 
> and bob, i like ya dude, but your throwing around that mod status just WAY to fucking much these days, i see that regularly now. at a whim you decide a guy not really doing anything wrong IS doing something wrong because hes not a robot that agrees with you??? Fucking weak, but i guess i'm going to get banned now because i mentioned it right? If you want to push forum regulars away, thats the way to do it.



Dude, grow up. 

"Correct emotion is hip at the time", seriously? Are you high or something? Come down and then talk to us like normal people when you're ready. Yeah, those fuckers are probably going to get away with it and that's sad. But it's a bit fucked to say that people are allowed to gloat and laugh at the _death_ of a human being.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

like you have NEVER EVER done that??  
your a fucking liar if you say so.

you already tryed making this about political ideals, now lay your moralistic stance on me too buddy


i'm just saying, i dont think a SINGLE person on this forum can say that they have NEVER laughed at someone elses plight. its human nature to, so instead of being all "p.c." about it, realize that to alot of us this is just a clipping in a paper that will never mean anything to anyone other than those involved.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> But it's a bit fucked to say that people are allowed to gloat and laugh at the _death_ of a human being.




last i recalled, its a free country i live in, and while thats not so much true at all times, its a right, and thats the beauty of america, you can say whatever YOU want to, but be ready to hear the opposite and have to sit there and take it


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> like you have NEVER EVER done that??
> your a fucking liar if you say so.
> 
> you already tryed making this about political ideals, now lay your moralistic stance on me too buddy



No, I've never laughed at the news that a person has died because my momma brought me up better than that.  That person had a family. How do you think the people there found it? I bet you any money the paramedic team that were struggling to keep him alive weren't chuckling under their breaths.

Perhaps, "buddy", I made it about political ideas because I (and many men smarter and more learned than all of us) believe that capitalism breeds the "gotta have it now (even though I don't need it)" culture that you're seeing all over the world. Shit, even I'M doing that.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

so then your evil too????

your a damn liar dude, you can say that you never have laughed at a news article about a stupid death, but EVERYONE has had a chuckle when they see a guy died doing something stupid. Or perhapse your the only individual on earth to be so pure and i'm so wrong.

and if we were going with intelligent people believing in something to make a idea make sense, your fucked. The most brilliant minds of the day thought that the world was flat at the time, that we were the center of the universe ect....


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm just saying, i dont think a SINGLE person on this forum can say that they have NEVER laughed at someone elses plight. its human nature to, so instead of being all "p.c." about it, realize that to alot of us this is just a clipping in a paper that will never mean anything to anyone other than those involved.



Nice edit. It's not about being "P.C.". You know, it's this ridiculous 4chan mentality is what gets me. Human nature is to help one another. Human greed and ignorance is what makes people laugh at someone else's misery and pain.

Murder and death =/= Monty Python.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 30, 2008)

Capitalism doesn't breed that, a failed culture of rich idiocy does.

Jeff


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

what edit?????

i dont know what 4chan is excatly, but i totally agree with your last statement, but when your inundated constantly with stupid storys, such as when you turn on your computer and everyday see an article on MSN about a guy doing somthing stupid, i dont think there is any harm in having a chuckle at it, because to most people, it might as well be not real or fake because you'll never meet, see, talk to, interact with....ect any of the people involved. 

If that happened infront of me, hell ya i would be disgusted by it, but jesus man, it was a world away to practically everyone on here unless you personally knew any of these people.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Capitalism doesn't breed that, a failed culture of rich idiocy does.
> 
> Jeff



Touche. That's pretty much what I was referring to as capitalism.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

i guess the basis of my argument here is that its ok to laugh about things, everything doesnt have to be so serious.

my grandma died, when she did i didnt go laughing in the funeral, but if someone else did, i wouldnt really care. Hell, the other day i passed a funeral home and laughed because one of the dead people had a really funny name(i cant remember it now) but i guess i should be punished for that??


----------



## JBroll (Nov 30, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Touche. That's pretty much what I was referring to as capitalism.



That's *consumerism*, not capitalism. Capitalism is the freedom to make whatever you want and trade for whatever others think is a fair deal, consumerism is rich idiocy. 

Jeff


----------



## JBroll (Nov 30, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i guess the basis of my argument here is that its ok to laugh about things, everything doesnt have to be so serious.
> 
> my grandma died, when she did i didnt go laughing in the funeral, but if someone else did, i wouldnt really care. Hell, the other day i passed a funeral home and laughed because one of the dead people had a really funny name(i cant remember it now) but i guess i should be punished for that??



What would have been *bad*: rushing into the driveway in an ambulance and frantically asking if you were late.

Jeff


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

dont worry jeff, hes allowed to make no sense apperently, its everyone else that has to


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

JBroll said:


> What would have been *bad*: rushing into the driveway in an ambulance and frantically asking if you were late.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i guess the basis of my argument here is that its ok to laugh about things, everything doesnt have to be so serious.
> 
> my grandma died, when she did i didnt go laughing in the funeral, but if someone else did, i wouldnt really care. Hell, the other day i passed a funeral home and laughed because one of the dead people had a really funny name(i cant remember it now) but i guess i should be punished for that??



No, not everything has to be so serious but that really isn't what we are talking about here, are we?

Who's the liar now, buddy? Either you didn't have a close relationship with your grandma or you're just plain lying. (As example You really would fucking care if some shit laughed at your grandma because she broke her neck falling down the stairs.

Laughing at someone's name isn't a big deal but laughing _because_ they died is just plain wrong. Basic morality in society teaches us that.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

JBroll said:


> That's *consumerism*, not capitalism. Capitalism is the freedom to make whatever you want and trade for whatever others think is a fair deal, consumerism is rich idiocy.
> 
> Jeff



Yes, I agree with you completely, but they generally go hand in hand.  Or more like hand in glove...



7 Strings of Hate said:


> dont worry jeff, hes allowed to make no sense apperently, its everyone else that has to


----------



## JBroll (Nov 30, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Yes, I agree with you completely, but they generally go hand in hand.  Or more like hand in glove...



Capitalism doesn't require consumerism. Go find some of the Austrian school economists from back in the day and see how hardcore they were blinging it up. This is a problem of consumerism and failure to take responsibility, as well as basic decency and respect for others.

Jeff


----------



## Tiger (Nov 30, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> and tiger, about the whole "america does it again" stuff, your actually trying to argue that?? i saw that a father and his 13 year old daughter(americans) were killed in the india terror attacks, yet i havnt seen a "pacakastanies murder children again" or "middle eastern's murder children again". Perhapse "materialistic pigs strike again" instead of making stupid blanket statements about america



That'd be a great argument if America did not have a past history of very well publicized acts of fatal consumerism. If this were the first time that something like this had happened it would be a different story.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 30, 2008)

There's a difference between laughing at a death that someone incurred on their own, (i.e. the Darwin Awards) and laughing at someone dying due to something they couldn't control. This guy was murdered, and I don't find anything funny about someone being murdered, regardless of the context. 

Laughing at someone who died because he thought he could surf a car at 60 mph is one thing. Laughing at a person getting trampled by ravenous shoppers who would rather place tangible objects over a human life is completely different. It's not funny, it's sad. That guy just went into another day at work, and his family will never see him again. All because people wanted to save a few bucks.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> No, not everything has to be so serious but that really isn't what we are talking about here, are we?
> 
> Who's the liar now, buddy? Either you didn't have a close relationship with your grandma or you're just plain lying. (As example You really would fucking care if some shit laughed at your grandma because she broke her neck falling down the stairs.
> 
> Laughing at someone's name isn't a big deal but laughing _because_ they died is just plain wrong. Basic morality in society teaches us that.



seriously dude, HOW THE FUCK AM I A LIAR??? i'm not the one who made the stupid claim that i totally know is bullshit like YOU did.

i liked my granny, but seriously, i'm from a funny family that can turn anything into a joke, but i guess that totally unheard of????

you realize that just because i dont have YOUR views doesnt mean that YOUR correct and i'm wrong.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> There's a difference between laughing at a death that someone incurred on their own, (i.e. the Darwin Awards) and laughing at someone dying due to something they couldn't control. This guy was murdered, and I don't find anything funny about someone being murdered, regardless of the context.
> 
> Laughing at someone who died because he thought he could surf a car at 60 mph is one thing. Laughing at a person getting trampled by ravenous shoppers who would rather place tangible objects over a human life is completely different. It's not funny, it's sad. That guy just went into another day at work, and his family will never see him again. All because people wanted to save a few bucks.



that arguement makes no sense according to zero over there. we are supposed to sincerely bow our heads and morun the darwin awards guys apperently


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

Tiger said:


> That'd be a great argument if America did not have a past history of very well publicized acts of fatal consumerism. If this were the first time that something like this had happened it would be a different story.



well, i can somewhat agree with you there actually


sorry for the half a dozen posts in a row guys


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

Tiger said:


> That'd be a great argument if America did not have a past history of very well publicized acts of fatal consumerism. If this were the first time that something like this had happened it would be a different story.



 I really wouldn't make a big deal about this at all, well, beyond the "I can't believe that this tragedy happened" if this _was_ the first time.



auxioluck said:


> There's a difference between laughing at a death that someone incurred on their own, (i.e. the Darwin Awards) and laughing at someone dying due to something they couldn't control. This guy was murdered, and I don't find anything funny about someone being murdered, regardless of the context.
> 
> Laughing at someone who died because he thought he could surf a car at 60 mph is one thing. Laughing at a person getting trampled by ravenous shoppers who would rather place tangible objects over a human life is completely different. It's not funny, it's sad. That guy just went into another day at work, and his family will never see him again. All because people wanted to save a few bucks.



Ah! It's nice to hear the voice of reason again! 



7 Strings of Hate said:


> seriously dude, HOW THE FUCK AM I A LIAR??? i'm not the one who made the stupid claim that i totally know is bullshit like YOU did.
> 
> i liked my granny, but seriously, i'm from a funny family that can turn anything into a joke, but i guess that totally unheard of????
> 
> you realize that just because i dont have YOUR views doesnt mean that YOUR correct and i'm wrong.



Because if someone turned up to your grandma's funeral and made light of her life and unfortunate death, you say you wouldn't bat an eyelid. You wouldn't care. Now if you had an emotional attachment to someone that'd be different. It's not like someone laughing at a wake saying "oh, remember that time when so-and-so did such-and-such" and everyone laughs. I'm talking about someone laughing about that your grandma _died_.

You say that really wouldn't affect you?



7 Strings of Hate said:


> that arguement makes no sense according to zero over there. we are supposed to sincerely bow our heads and morun the darwin awards guys apperently



No. Murder and people being fucking retards are two different things. I don't laugh at the Darwin Awards because I know someone died (and besides, I don't particularly find them funny, the same way I don't find people getting murdered in Metalocalypse funny.  However I do find the _jokes_ hilarious) _BUT_ I know that it was their own fucking stupidity that got them into that mess in the first place. Murder is not funny. As auxioluck said, this man was murdered in cold blood.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

ZeroSignal;1291916
Because if someone turned up to your grandma's funeral and made light of her life and unfortunate death said:


> died[/I].
> 
> You say that really wouldn't affect you?
> 
> ...




to the first part of your quote, quite franly no, it wouldnt help anything to jump up and defend her honor. Dude, you realize your not the only person on this earth, and other individuals actually express and dwell on their feelings DIFFERENTLY than YOU do, and life is easier when you can laugh at things, i laugh at this news article the same as i laugh when i overdraw my bank account.

and to the 2nd part of the quote, thanks for defining the logical stance on your views and beliefs. Your just digging yourself a deeper hole with every stupid statement you make like this one. I didnt realize there were "o.k." to laugh at deaths and not ok to laugh at deaths, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> to the first part of your quote, quite franly no, it wouldnt help anything to jump up and defend her honor. Dude, you realize your not the only person on this earth, and other individuals actually express and dwell on their feelings DIFFERENTLY than YOU do, and life is easier when you can laugh at things, i laugh at this news article the same as i laugh when i overdraw my bank account.
> 
> and to the 2nd part of the quote, thanks for defining the logical stance on your views and beliefs. Your just digging yourself a deeper hole with every stupid statement you make like this one. I didnt realize there were "o.k." to laugh at deaths and not ok to laugh at deaths, thanks for clearing that up



No. I asked whether or not it would affect you. You still haven't answered my question. Would it affect you? Not, "would you do anything about it"?

_Would you feel... upset?_

Of course people do things differently but I don't think that the way some people behave is normal, healthy behaviour or conductive to a better society. I'm all for laughing and finding humour in things, but not some things...

As for the second part that you quoted, you obviously didn't read it. I was saying that while I don't find someone laughing at the Darwin Award "winners" galling or worrying I do think it's pretty messed up when someone laughs at a guy who was murdered in cold blood when he was just doing his job. He'll never go home to his family. I don't even understand it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> to the first part of your quote, quite franly no, it wouldnt help anything to jump up and defend her honor. Dude, you realize your not the only person on this earth, and other individuals actually express and dwell on their feelings DIFFERENTLY than YOU do, and life is easier when you can laugh at things, i laugh at this news article the same as i laugh when i overdraw my bank account.
> 
> and to the 2nd part of the quote, thanks for defining the logical stance on your views and beliefs. Your just digging yourself a deeper hole with every stupid statement you make like this one. I didnt realize there were "o.k." to laugh at deaths and not ok to laugh at deaths, thanks for clearing that up





ZeroSignal said:


> I really wouldn't make a big deal about this at all, well, beyond the "I can't believe that this tragedy happened" if this _was_ the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's an idea for the both of you, you just have different senses of humor. Accept it and move on. Im sure you all have better things to do than lecture each other on what you should and shouln't find funny.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 30, 2008)

That's not funny!

Jeff


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Here's an idea for the both of you, you just have different senses of humor. Accept it and move on. Im sure you all have better things to do than lecture each other on what you should and shouln't find funny.



Second.



JBroll said:


> That's not funny!
> 
> Jeff



Second.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 30, 2008)

I was talking to some friends at work about this. The actual death doesn't bother me, the fact that someone got trampled doesn't bother me, the fact that this is the pinnacle of what modern consumerism really is doesn't bother me, its the fact that someone went through their entire life, went through all those years, childhood, highschool, etc, just to die AT FUCKING WALMART, I honestly can't think of a worst place to die. thats what bothers me the most. I wonder if the guy is going to get one of those smilie faces on his tombstone.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 30, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Here's an idea for the both of you, you just have different senses of humor. Accept it and move on. Im sure you all have better things to do than lecture each other on what you should and shouln't find funny.




Why do some of you guys have to come in , in the middle of a good argument and make sense??? 
Fine


----------



## Amelie (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I totally lost track of all the arguing through this thread, but basically back on topic, it's retarded that they killed a guy and there wasn't even a couple of people who seemed to give a shit according to the reports. I don't think that would happen in Australia, I just can't imagine it. Unless it was in some scum arse suburb where people were total shit flingers. But not really in 99&#37; of the country, lol...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think the fact someone died getting trampled is the funny part, but I mean come on, the situation is so fucking ridiculous, people THAT eager to get a deal they'd kill someone, I'm not surprised it makes some people chuckle. I doubt anyone here is actually like "haha, yeah, fuck that guy".

Also, I don't want to open the argument again, but the people in the Darwin Awards have families too, how do you think they feel if their kids/fathers/husbands/etc's name pops up in a Google search, and they see people laughing about the ridiculousness of their death? No different from someone laughing at this poor guys death. Argument goes both ways


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 30, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Also, I don't want to open the argument again, but the people in the Darwin Awards have families too, how do you think they feel if their kids/fathers/husbands/etc's name pops up in a Google search, and they see people laughing about the ridiculousness of their death? No different from someone laughing at this poor guys death. Argument goes both ways



I won't argue with you JJ. 

All I will say is that, yes, they have families, and it's tragic that they died, absolutely. However, I know my family and friends well enough to know that people will still recognize stupid behavior when it happens. If I died trying to make home made napalm and lit a cigarette while doing so, my parents would most likely say, "We love and miss our son dearly....but that was a stupid fucking thing to do."


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Second.
> 
> 
> 
> Second.





7 Strings of Hate said:


> Why do some of you guys have to come in , in the middle of a good argument and make sense???
> Fine



This is why SS > all.

We can agree to disagree!


----------



## JBroll (Dec 1, 2008)

I disagree!

And that's not funny!

Jeff


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 1, 2008)

JBroll said:


> I disagree!
> 
> And that's not funny!
> 
> Jeff



No, _you're_ not funny!


----------



## sami (Dec 1, 2008)

*runs


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 1, 2008)

<---- Doesn't get it.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 1, 2008)

Hahaha


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, this shit has run its course.


----------

